# Removal of Foreign Body - FB from patient's finger



## calicoder10 (Dec 2, 2015)

Doctor removed a FB from patient's finger by shaving off the skin w/ a scalpel, no incision done. Since no incision was made 10120 can't be reported -correct??

Thanks,
carmenb


----------



## sswisher (Dec 3, 2015)

Not enough information to answer.  Depends upon what was meant by "shaving".

Shaving could mean incising and removing a thin strip off the skin.  If the provider cut and removed a strip of skin, then a 10120 would be appropriate.

On the other hand, shaving could have been running the edge of a scalpel across the FB to loosen it from the skin without actually cutting the skin (similar to using a razor on a beard).  In this case, there is no incision and the procedure would not qualify for a 10120.


----------



## calicoder10 (Dec 3, 2015)

*Removal of Foreign Body*

Here is the procedure note:

"I explained the procedure, discussed the alternative, discussed the risk, and answered all questions.  I anesthetized the area with a digital block of 7ml of 1% lidocaine w/out epinephrine.  Excellent anesthesia was obtained.  I scraped the upper layer/dead skin lay with #15 scalpel at the entrance site and removed the dried outer layers of skin.  The organic FB cam out intact with the shaved biopsy.  I then explored the wound and found no visualized, palpated or patient perception of FB.  No evidence of abscess or cellulitis.  Patient tolerated the procedure well w/out complications"

Thanks,
carmenb


----------



## sswisher (Dec 4, 2015)

No mention of incision, just scraping (which seems to be synonymous with shaving in this case).  I would not code that as a 10120.   

If the provider in fact made an incision, the provider would have to clarify with something like this: "Subsequent to scraping I incised and removed a thin layer of tissue that included the foreign body."  

In the absence of 10120, I would code the digital block 64550.  So there's still a procedure code to be had.


----------



## calicoder10 (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Narayana (Jan 11, 2016)

*Yes!*

Can't bill FB removal from SKIN with out making incision.


----------

